

ReMarkdown — Display HTML as Markdown text - dahlia
http://covertprestige.info/css/remarkdown/

======
RyanMcGreal
Related: <http://www.aaronsw.com/2002/html2text/>

~~~
ez77
Way before 2002: lynx -dump example.com

------
pepijndevos
Very, very cool! I want to use this for my blog... It does has limitations
though.

As far as I can tell, copy-pasting the 'generated' markdown results in plain
text.

And I guess it's also to much to expect setContentEditable to do something
useful.

I'm still looking for my visual MD editor...

~~~
Sidnicious
Out of curiosity, what would a "visual MD editor" look like to you, and how
would it be different from a plain text field or a split screen like
<http://attacklab.net/showdown/> ?

------
ez77
Interesting licensing terms!

------
mckoss
Anyone want to tackle a bookmarklet version to inject ReMarkdown into any
page? Even better, a Chrome extension that Mardownifies thebwhole Internet for
you...

------
Rygu
Cool project. Why not call it 'UnMarkdown' or 'Markdownr'?

------
joshkaufman
Is there anything like this for Textile?

